# removing scuds



## Nick16 (7 Oct 2014)

Hi all, i have noticed some of these small critters today in my tank and also my first dead shrimp in months. Im not saying they are 100% related but its a funny co-incidence and could have been a newly moulted vulnerable shrimp.

Are there any way to control them? 

Im looking towards some fish perhaps? But unsure what types. My best best is some boras briggittea, which ive kept before but im not sure how many shrimp they will munch? Also being upper water fish, i dont know if they will hunt out the scuds? 

Are theyre any tips to keeping the population down without tearing the tank apart / harming my shrimp / sitting for hours with a turkey baster? 

Small corydoras? 

Cheers


----------



## dw1305 (7 Oct 2014)

Hi all,
They may be _Asellus, _rather than Scuds _Gammarus. Gammarus_ swim on their sides and are flattened laterally, _Asellus _are flattened from top to bottom_, _and don't really swim. <http://www.discoverlife.org/mp/20q?search=Asellus+aquaticus>.




 

If they are _Asellus_ they are very difficult to get rid off, but entirely harmless. I like them and have them in the tanks, but I appreciate they aren't to every-ones taste.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nick16 (7 Oct 2014)

Hmm they dont look like that at all, they are much more rounded and cyclindical shape and are white - but are only about 1mm so its really hard to see. I womder if theyre potentially juveniles of something at this early stage
They could perhaps be seed shrimp? 

I not bothered if theyre harmless which IIRC seed shrimp are, but they look unsightly, so its just finding something to remove them and not alter my shrimp population. 

I dont have anything in other tanks that would help and the BNs wouldnt touch them and plus they would uproot everything? 

Would dwarf corydoras be an idea as they snuffle around in the substrate?


----------



## dw1305 (8 Oct 2014)

Hi all, 





Nick16 said:


> Hmm they dont look like that at all, they are much more rounded and cyclindical shape and are white - but are only about 1mm so its really hard to see. They could perhaps be seed shrimp? I not bothered if theyre harmless which IIRC seed shrimp are, but they look unsightly, so its just finding something to remove them and not alter my shrimp population. I dont have anything in other tanks that would help and the BNs wouldnt touch them and plus they would uproot everything? Would dwarf corydoras be an idea as they snuffle around in the substrate?


 OK from the description almost certainly Ostracods (Seed shrimps). Have a look at this thread: <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/aquatoon.32994/page-4>. Some fish will eat them, but they will almost certainly eat your shrimplets as well.  I don't have any Ostracods in the tank with Dwarf Cories, so they may well work, and they are shrimp safe. They spend most of their time off the bottom, but they feed there. If you get Dwarf Cories they really like Grindal and Micro-worms. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nick16 (8 Oct 2014)

Thanks for you help darrel (some fantastic discussion and photography in that thread) 

I might look at investing in some Dwarf corries, and monitor both populations


----------



## X3NiTH (8 Oct 2014)

I think my Ostracods are vegetarian!


----------



## dw1305 (8 Oct 2014)

Hi all,





X3NiTH said:


> I think my Ostracods are vegetarian!


 Mine are certainly keen on a slice of cucumber too.

cheers Darrel


----------



## X3NiTH (8 Oct 2014)

Mine are thriving on Catappa bark and Alder Cones, also whatever I put in for the shrimp they'll grab a share. 

They'll have this cone down to the cob in a month or two!


----------



## Nick16 (9 Oct 2014)

Yeah i have alder cones, banana leaves, oak leaves, mulberry leaves, catappa leaves and nettle leaves in there so theyre on everything! The problem is they feed off the same stuff as the shrimp so you cant cut down. I had cucumber in there yesterday but they didnt get a look in


----------

